# Ceiling Soundproofing in my HT Question



## hendry_2002 (Dec 30, 2014)

I am doing my false ceiling now with DD & GG .etc.

to my understanding that it is better to have 4" fiberglass layer above the false ceiling, so my question is: 

can I divide this layer as follows:

- 2" fiberglass attached to the actual ceiling
- 2" fiberglass attached to the false ceiling
- approx. Air gap between these two layers is 15" (35-40 cm)

(this is due to the limitation I have above my false ceiling (ducts, piping .etc.))

would this be okay? or just 2" above my false ceiling (between the wooden frames) is enough if i cannot do4"?


Appreciate your help and advice.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

That will be just fine. Congrads on the new room!


----------



## jb5200 (Aug 20, 2010)

Has anyone used this before? http://www.acoustiblok.com/

My brother is building his basement as we speak and wants to sound proof as much as possible as easy as possible and this is what a few of his contractors told him that they use in homes. They say it decouples the drywall from the studs so the sound doesn't pass through.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

The clips and metal hat channel do this well and many have documented it. It seems to be the easiest and cheapest way to go with also some of the best results that I could find short of building complete room within a room. I am using this in my theater build currently, but have not installed it.


----------



## hendry_2002 (Dec 30, 2014)

Tonto said:


> That will be just fine. Congrads on the new room!


Thanks,

0.5" MDF + GG + 5/8 drywall , would do the job? i know double drywall is the way to go, but do i lose much? is this no no or i should be fine?

i used to have 0.5 drywall , and it could vibrate like crazy in certain frequencies!

my target to kill the vibration and rattling, and soundproofing up to 80-90% is fine to me (if we say DD is 100%)


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

hendry_2002 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> 0.5" MDF + GG + 5/8 drywall , would do the job? i know double drywall is the way to go, but do i lose much? is this no no or i should be fine?
> 
> ...


Just order some quiet rock. it's like 8 sheets of sheetrock or something like that in one.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Talley said:


> Just order some quiet rock. it's like 8 sheets of sheetrock or something like that in one.


Do not go with quiet rock. You will pay too much for what you get.

Quiet rock is nothing more than two thin pieces of drywall with glue in between made to be the same size as 5/8 drywall. If you are limited to 5/8 of an inch it's the best thing going but if you do it yourself it will be a lot cheaper and you can go as thick as you want.

Quiet rock is for contractors. It's a quicker install and you get more profit.


----------

